# wingfoot/mogadore/mosquito ice report



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Took a drive yesterday to check ice in the area. I honestly don't see any place but small sections of mogadore being safe by this weekend. Really had hope for wingfoot, but the edges are very bad, some 1in or less. checked a few bays where it looked to have some traffic and measured 1-2.5in. O only broke through (spudding btw) twice. Not sure if there is a spring, but my guess would be moving water flowing in has ate the ice up with the freeze and thaw. Also checked mosquito, lots of thin coverage, may be possible next week in a few spots??? I fall into the safe side for ice fishing and I will either be fishing a dock at mosquito this weekend, possibly Mogadore, or a few other dock areas in the area. good luck and be safe.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I will go back out today and give an ice report. From a reliable source, yesterday the ice deteriorated in the wind and much of the weak ice was lost. There is also a lot of water. I severely doubt it's viability this weekend.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I will post on this ice report the other guy blows up Everything like a terrorist from travel ban country being allowed back in! Squitter lots of open water


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you Bradford!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Took a lunch drive. Here are the results
North-ton of open water
long-ton of open water
new state park- looked like someone fell in. large hole and tracks. no car nearby or I would have called fire rescue.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

side note, Brad, how was the new state park fishing?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

johnboy111711 said:


> side note, Brad, how was the new state park fishing?


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Has anyone checked on Ice-Bucket John? Hope that hole was not made by him?


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Stopped by mosquito after a quick goose hunt this morning and the ice at the buoy line is garbage. 

Lots of open water on the south side of Ladue

Hope you guys get the ice you want soon


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Fished Mogadore 8 til 1:30. I small perch. Drilled 20+ holes. Nobody I talked to did any good.


----------



## Barcelona (Sep 17, 2006)

Fished Mog. Sunday afternoon, ice about 4" solid. No takers on fish.


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

fishnguy said:


> Fished Mogadore 8 til 1:30. I small perch. Drilled 20+ holes. Nobody I talked to did any good.


Just remember" not all trappers wear fur hats either"


----------

